# underground tank



## dewey (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey, 
anybody ever think about burying a plastic septic tank to use for storage or as a temporary spot to sit still in? Like a tornado shelter or a shtf hide out?
I wonder if it would "float" if it didnt have much weight in it. Also, how would you handle the process of keeping fresh air to it? Tell me why it wont work, so my wife can say "I told ya so."


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I have seen them shoot outa the ground, and they had crap in them. Maybe ya could use a concrete one might work. If the ground gets enough water in it, they will pop the cork. If ya got a hillside you might be able to stick it into a half dig, two sides and back purdy well solid and a little top cover, with the front opened or cammoed up. Might work. Kinda like a hill side root cellar. Moisture will be a factor in anything in or half underground. Look around here. Check out BunkerBobs posts he has got it together on this subject.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

dewey said:


> Hey,
> anybody ever think about burying a plastic septic tank to use for storage or as a temporary spot to sit still in? Like a tornado shelter or a shtf hide out?
> I wonder if it would "float" if it didnt have much weight in it. Also, how would you handle the process of keeping fresh air to it? Tell me why it wont work, so my wife can say "I told ya so."


I'm not clear on why you ask if it will float. If the site that you are considering to bury it in has that much water there isn't much you can do to keep it from not floating. Are you asking about above or below ground installation. 
Yes, underground septic tanks in a flood will occasionally float up even full of, phew!
In that situation probably a submarine would be your only alternative just kidding.
Getting air in is not that hard as long as you have a way for the air to be expelled, you can get hand-cranked Champion or Buffalo forge blowers, from Ebay ANTIQUE CHAMPION BLOWER & FORGE CO. BLOWER. - eBay (item 170426002243 end time Jan-06-10 07:18:47 PST) to move air with out electricity, or use inline 12vdc inline blowers Cabela's -- Attwood Turbo In-line Blower that will work with a battery, they only require a 3" or 4" pipe. 
The one I have is very large, from a 75 man shelter. But you can use the smaller blacksmith one for your situation.


----------



## dewey (Dec 24, 2009)

BB,
I am talking about underground installation. I have never heard of a full tank lifting, but it seems only natural that an empty one would. It just seems like that has to be a way to make it work. I have been known to be wrong before.
tanks..........I mean thanks.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey dewey check this out...Erupting, Floating Oil Tanks or Septic Tanks - why oil tanks or some septic tanks float up out of the ground after heavy rain or flooding OH MY!!:scratch


----------

